# Will the wrong title (Clerk) in visa cause issues



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

All,
I need a little help here.
I am about to move from the US to Dubai mid-September.
Due to the fact that it is takes long time to get my degree attested, my employer is planning to apply for my visa using some kind of "Clerk" title.
My title in the contract/offer is "Manager".

My employer is saying that the "Clerk" title doesn't require degrees and that is why they can process the visa/work permit without the need for the attested degree.

They are also saying that 3 months after I enter the country, they will apply with the labor department to change the title on the visa/work-permit to the correct title after I get my degree attested.

According to them the only issue with the Clerk visa title is that it restricts a person from entering or obtaining visa to another country in the region.
But they assured me that since I am a US citizen, this won't be an issue.

They told me that they do this all the time even at GM level with no problems what so ever.

Personally, I would like to stick to the plan to move mid-September to make sure my dauther starts the school on time.
But I wanted to make sure this "Clerk" title in the visa won't case any issues.

Any thoughts!

Thanks


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mimo_yyy said:


> All,
> I need a little help here.
> I am about to move from the US to Dubai mid-September.
> Due to the fact that it is takes long time to get my degree attested, my employer is planning to apply for my visa using some kind of "Clerk" title.
> ...


I know many people with Clerk on their visa, including my managing director.
They dont seem to have any problems with it.
It is only because the could not produce a degree.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mimo_yyy said:


> *According to them the only issue with the Clerk visa title is that it restricts a person from entering or obtaining visa to another country in the region.
> But they assured me that since I am a US citizen, this won't be an issue.*


I was about to say that you might have trouble getting visas to travel to other places as it usually takes longer than usual if you do not have a "manager" level visa. But, since you are a US citizen, that should not be a problem because you can get visas on arrival to most places.

Does your job involve a lot of intra-regional travel? If not, then no need to really bother about what is on your visa since they said that they will change it in 3 months anyway.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I've never had the right title on my visa and it has never caused any problems whatsoever. To be honest it would be more hassle to get the degree attested and it would probably take much longer than sorting the visa thing.
Don't worry about it. No one bothers if you are a westener you can easily get visas to most places anyhow.


----------

